# Thanks Minnesota!



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Thank you Minnesota! You are awesome!

I hunted early goose in your state and it was a blast. Great people, great landscapes, and awesome hunting. I can't wait to go back next year.

I just really wanted to share the warm-fuzzy's I had on my trip with all the random people I encountered along the way who made my trip the great experience that it was.

I'm just really pumped that I finally found a way to contact all of you and show my gratitude for your endearing support. I'm really excited that you will all get to hear I had a great time visiting your state.

Take care Minnesota, see you next year! :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They appreciate your saying it. Good job. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

What a man..... :eyeroll:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Must be that time of the month...

classy...


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

HAHA I love it Jones.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Matt Jones said:


> Thank you Minnesota! You are awesome!
> 
> I hunted early goose in your state and it was a blast. Great people, great landscapes, and awesome hunting. I can't wait to go back next year.
> 
> ...


his thread got beat down on the refuge forums so comes here, i gotta give it to ya, this issue must really piss you off ot make 5 posts about it.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

shiawassee_kid said:


> i gotta give it to ya, this issue must really piss you off ot make 5 posts about it.


This issue does irk me. If making a few posts will stop the nonsense (Yes...NONSENSE) of people writing a love-letter to a state online, then I could care less about looking like a dick.

AS I'VE SAID MANY TIMES BEFORE, it is great that people come and enjoy hunting in the state of North Dakota. I'm all for that. I enjoy going to different places and experiencing what they have to offer too. I'm not trying to 'pull away the welcome mat' here, I'm just pointing out HOW RIDICULOUS IT IS TO GO TO A WEBSITE AND THANK A STATE.


----------



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

Matt Jones,

Why don't you take a couple prozac.. this site has had so much negativity that has turned away a lot of people. You being a total jack a** isn't helping much. All these people are trying to is bring some positive stuff back into this thing. The funny thing is your the only one that is making a big deal out of this anyways. If your getting irritated about these posts you either have way to much free time or you enjoy the attention.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Honkerhornet said:


> Matt Jones,
> 
> Why don't you take a couple prozac.. this site has had so much negativity that has turned away a lot of people. You being a total jack a** isn't helping much. All these people are trying to is bring some positive stuff back into this thing. The funny thing is your the only one that is making a big deal out of this anyways. If your getting irritated about these posts you either have way to much free time or you enjoy the attention.


I couldn't agree more. Plus the nice thing about a forum is you don't have to read it if you don't want to!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

LOL Jones! I have to hand it to you these topics of yours are pure genius. It's such a little thing, yet it says so much about you and your lot in life. :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I am just pointing out that you need to give it a rest.


----------

